
Pillarisation - sjmulder
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pillarisation
======
sjmulder
I’m posting this in the hope of generating a discussion about the organisation
of society. The Dutch have for several generations organised themselves in
vertical societal pillars according to their religion or ideology. Catholics,
protestants, socialists and liberals each had their own political parties,
newspapers, schools, sport clubs, unions, etc. This still echoes through Dutch
society today.

What I find interesting is that this is very similar to filter bubbles, but it
was explicit. Aren’t we still doing very much the same, but more covertly?

I’m also curious to hear from older Dutch people or people who live(d) in
countries with similar systems in place.

